# Scotland Road Trip



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

I'm heading off to Skye in August with the family with a few stops overnight along the way. So I'm looking for any good cafe recommendations along my route. We head from Ilkley, through the Lakes & up to Loch Lomond. Then over to Inverness for a night before getting to Skye. Then our return journey takes in Oban, Lockerbie & The Lakes again. The children always want to stop off en route for a snack & this invariably means & dreaded service station & Costa/Starbucks etc. I'm happy to go off route for a couple of miles for a decent coffee!!

many thanks for any recommendations!!

P.S: It's looking like this is the best place on Skye:

http://www.cafesia.co.uk

unfortunately It looks like I'll struggle to get a good brew in Portree!


----------



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

In Inverness try Velocity http://velocitylove.co.uk/new-page It's a short walk up the hill from the High Street. They serve Papercup roasted coffee.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

This is maybe not strictly what you're looking for, but if you are anywhere near Callander / Stirling I would detour to Loch Venacher and visit the cafe there, Venacher Lochside. (full disclosure: it is run by my wife's cousin and her husband).

The food is incredible and the home baking has won numerous awards. The coffee I can't speak for, but it's going to be better than Costa I'm sure. That aside, it sits right on the edge of the Loch and the views are stunning.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Cheers guys. Any recommendations are welcomed by me! Coffee, beer, views etc.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

From Portree head North to do a loop around the Trotternish peninsula, taking in The Quirraing and The Old Man Of Storr. Coffee-wise, look up Singletrack Skye and it's on the above route. Two aussie ladies serving Artisan Roast beans and on my visit it was the best espresso on the island.

Looks like you'll be travelling mostly on West coast Scotland, but if you decide to head inland then drop by and see us in Aberfeldy, Perthshire.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Great, thanks for that Mike. Not heard of Singletrack before. We were in Aberfeldy quite a lot 2 years ago, staying on the edge of Loch Tay. We used to go to an amazing cafe nearly every day. the barista there is responsible for getting me in to coffee! He persuaded me to buy an Aeropress. Sounds like it may have been you!! What's your cafe called?


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

May daughter's just said "was it called Habitat"? She has a better memory than me! I had an incredible "popcorn" tea in there!!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

That would indeed have been me, if he was a tall beardy fellow







Or could have been my protoge Stu, but probably not 2 years ago. Full circle, very cool! Still serving Genmaicha here. It's surprisingly good as an iced tea!

(Habitat Cafe, yep)


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

MikeHag said:


> That would indeed have been me, if he was a tall beardy fellow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes indeed, what a great place you have. A haven from the midges & rain! We'll do our best to detour your way this year!


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Well, Cafe Sia in Broadford is fantastic! Not sure which was best, the Sumatran coffee or the wood fired pizzas. Will definitely be calling back!!


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

MikeHag said:


> From Portree head North to do a loop around the Trotternish peninsula, taking in The Quirraing and The Old Man Of Storr. Coffee-wise, look up Singletrack Skye and it's on the above route. Two aussie ladies serving Artisan Roast beans and on my visit it was the best espresso on the island.
> 
> Looks like you'll be travelling mostly on West coast Scotland, but if you decide to head inland then drop by and see us in Aberfeldy, Perthshire.


great shout Mike. Had a great tour round Skye, finishing with a brilliant coffee in Singletrack. What a place. Truly memorable. Even the family didn't complain about me dragging them in!


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

We are planning a night in Aberfeldy in October.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Mr O said:


> We are planning a night in Aberfeldy in October.


well you are duty bound to call in at Habitat!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Wil Freeborn is a Glasgow-based artist who last year went to several indi coffeeshops in Scotland and produced a limited edition calendar of his sketches/paintings, sold at the Glasgow Coffee Festival in December. We have all the pages on our walls in the cafe so customers can see where to go for good coffee (includes places like AvenueG, BrewLab, Machina Espresso, Habitat Cafe, Singletrack Skye). He's working on the 2016 one now, and planning to make it based on more dispersed and rural coffeeshops (we hopefully still do it well). Keep an eye on his work (google), and I'm sure he'll have a stand at this year's festival too.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

MikeHag said:


> Wil Freeborn is a Glasgow-based artist who last year went to several indi coffeeshops in Scotland and produced a limited edition calendar of his sketches/paintings, sold at the Glasgow Coffee Festival in December. We have all the pages on our walls in the cafe so customers can see where to go for good coffee (includes places like AvenueG, BrewLab, Machina Espresso, Habitat Cafe, Singletrack Skye). He's working on the 2016 one now, and planning to make it based on more dispersed and rural coffeeshops (we hopefully still do it well). Keep an eye on his work (google), and I'm sure he'll have a stand at this year's festival too.


Is that the guy who does stuff for Artisan Roast? Love his style, I'll keep a lookout for the calendar.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Another big shout out to Cafe Sia in Broadford. On leaving Skye I called in for a take out, but was 15 mins early. The owner not only let me in, but gave me a free coffee!! I felt compelled to buy some of his beans that he told me he'd spent all night roasting! He also gave me plenty of brewing tips. A smashing chap & a great place.


----------

